# House/soffit/attic vents



## cardgunner (Feb 29, 2016)

Should I be concerned with getting water in these vents when I'm pressure washing a house? I'm doing a soft wash and i try to avoid direct spraying into them however there is going to be some water that goes in. 

It is a soft wash. I only use my 40 degree tip. 

Image 479 is a soffit vent.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

If you avoid shooting directly into them or up from below, you should be fine. Lots of houses have attic vents at the ends of the house, set into the side of the peaked area. Never had an issue with excessive water getting inside. Most also have a fairly fine meshed screen set just inside the louvered part to keep out bugs and vermin. It will also help _some_ to keep water out.


----------



## cardgunner (Feb 29, 2016)

RH said:


> If you avoid shooting directly into them or up from below, you should be fine. Lots of houses have attic vents at the ends of the house, set into the side of the peaked area. Never had an issue with excessive water getting inside. Most also have a fairly fine meshed screen set just inside the louvered part to keep out bugs and vermin. It will also help _some_ to keep water out.


Up from below. That is where I'm working On the ground shooting up. Avoiding getting on a ladder with water as much as I can. 

Last thing I want to do is fix water damage. 

You answered my question. Thank you.


----------



## cleaningguy (Aug 14, 2020)

nice house by the way


----------



## Peakann (Feb 28, 2021)

No, you shouldn't


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

cardgunner said:


> Up from below. That is where I'm working On the ground shooting up. Avoiding getting on a ladder with water as much as I can.
> 
> Last thing I want to do is fix water damage.
> 
> You answered my question. Thank you.


There is usually insulation sitting close behind the vents.
A little water is not going to hurt anything, it will dry out because it is well ventilated in that area (vents), but obviously you wouldn't want gallons of water sitting in the attic insulation. Spray it when standing off to the side, to avoid a direct shot into attic.

EDIT - necro thread. Hope this is helpful when you travel back in time.


----------

